# Performance on Alfalfa/clover



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi, I've noticed that most of the big meat goat producers feed their goats a lot of grain. I'm not to much a fan of feeding grain, as most is gmo now days, and most of the formulas from my local feed mill have animal proteins, and overall bad smell to it. My plan is to frost seed clover and other high protein legumes into my old worn down pastures. For winter I was thinking of just feeding high quality alfalfa bales. In my area high percentage alfalfa hay sells for about $145-$175 a ton, depending on in round bale form or small squares. Where as formulated grain sells for around $550 per ton.
So I was wondering if there are other large producers out there feeding mostly alfalfa/high protein legumes that are getting good performance from their meat animals.
I suppose finding a trusted local farmer who harvests his own grain, and doesn't use pesticides would be the other option to adding some grain to my boer's diet.
Thanks in advance -Mike


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes - there are several producers on here that feed all alfalfa hay and their animals perform well on it. I'm over in Connecticut so alfalfa is not readily available or cheap, I mostly use alfalfa pellets. The few times I've gotten alfalfa hay - it was quite rough and stemmy and the goats do not eat it well. But I'm sure, as with grass hay, that there are better leafier cuts that are baled at a better time.

However - isn't a lot of alfalfa GMO? I believe there was some discussion here recently about it.

As for grains - even with alfalfa - you may need or want to supplement lactating does or growing kids with a grain. Your best option if you are concerned about grain quality is to find a source of whole/straight grains like organic whole oats, beet pulp, black oil sunflower seeds, etc. and mix your own.

What works for me: free choice grass hay (second & third cuts), molasses based protein licks during pregnancy, alfalfa pellets for lactating does and for bucks, and a grower pellet from a local feed mill creep fed to all kids.

The good thing about alfalfa (besides the higher protein) is the calcium content. Balancing calcium and phosphorous in the goats diet is important.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Two more things - if you are looking to seed your pastures - you may consider Lepesdescza (sp?) aka "Poor Mans Alfalfa" and/or Birds-foot Trefoil as well.


----------



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Two more things - if you are looking to seed your pastures - you may consider Lepesdescza (sp?) aka "Poor Mans Alfalfa" and/or Birds-foot Trefoil as well.


 I've heard trefoil is a good option to put down at the same time as Alfalfa or clover, since it is non bloating. From what I've read it costs more per acre to seed, and takes longer to come up though. 
I'll look into the Lepesdescza, thanks.


----------

